# Zugriff auf Webinhalte ohne visuelles Öffnen der Website



## derSoerrn (24. Jun 2014)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich würde gerne wissen, wie und ob es möglich ist mir Java ein Programm zu schreiben, welches auf die Inhalte einer Website zugreifen und diese dann z.B. runterladen kann. 

Es müsste ja eigentlich funktionieren, da die Facebook-App ja auch nichts anderes macht, bzw. Apps mit Facebook Zugriff. Problem an dieser Stelle ist nur, dass ich für meine Website kein öffentliches API habe..

Hoffe ihr könnt mir trd helfen 

LG Sören


----------



## TheBohne (25. Jun 2014)

Das was auf jedenfall leicht möglich ist, ist den Quellcode der Seite herunter zu laden.

```
Scanner scanner = new Scanner(new URL("http://www.tutorials.de").openStream());
        while(scanner.hasNextLine()){
            System.out.println(scanner.nextLine());
        }
        scanner.close();
```


----------



## MR_UNIX (27. Jun 2014)

TheBohne hat hier den wahrscheinlich sinnvollsten Ansatz geliefert, wenn man keine vernünftige API hat. Man muss den gesamten Quellcode der Zielseite herunterladen und den dann entsprechend parsen.
Dafür wäre dann das Google Wort "java html parser" vermutlich geeignet, gibt da einige fertige Bibliotheken, die man leicht verwenden kann.


----------

